# Carper tile suggestions:



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

As I have two little boys and two cats with hairball issues, I was planning on utilizing carpet tiles/squares instead of actual rolls of carpet in my basement HT. I'm looking for something that can be attached to a pad OR already has it's own pad backing. Gray color is a must (blue walls and black ceiling) and ease of installation would be appreciated. Any suggestions?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Home Depot has a huge assortment. They have some that have jagged edges so when but together the seams are hidden better. I'm not sure about installation on concrete. Normally regular carpet goes down on top of underlay which goes down over vapor barrier if directly on concrete. If you have a subfloor down it shouldn't be an issue.

Commercial grade carpet tiles can be applied directly over cement, but need adhesive and would not be the best acoustically.

The other option is to go with regular carpet and buy a steam cleaner. My wife and I have one and for a half decent one they're around $200 or so. You can also get small hand held ones for small cleanup jobs (ie: cat barf)


----------

